# fish ohio carp



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

me and my unle both caught a fish ohio carp on accident today while steelheading. they were around 10 pounds.


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow, I didnt know a 10 pound carp was a fish ohio. lol...Last week at the cei plant I caught a carp on a jig and maggots around 10 pounds. It gave an awesome fight though.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

yea it gave me a heck of a fite.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

fish ohio's dont go by weight they go by length. i think the fish ohio carp is 33inches


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Fish Ohio Carp is 26"


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

yea mine was like 28 or so inches and my ucles was a lil bigger than that.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I also got a FO carp this week by accident. I got mine on a 1/8 jig with an orange 3" twister tail in a spillway. It was 27". They sure are active right now. I thought they didn't spawn till summer.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Pigsticker said:


> I also got a FO carp this week by accident. I got mine on a 1/8 jig with an orange 3" twister tail in a spillway. It was 27". They sure are active right now. I thought they didn't spawn till summer.


Pre spawn feed time more then likely. get active as the water gets warmer.


----------

